# Possible side effects of drug interactions



## RackMaster (Oct 12, 2007)

I've been having some side effects with taking my medication since they added on Endocet post surgery.  Is there any serious side effects that could happen?  Should I ask to see my Doctor again?  

Thanks

They knew the medications I was taking when they prescribed me it at the hospital prior to release.  I've since seen my Doctor and he continued my prescription of it and told me to continue taking all my other medications until I am well into recovery and then we are going to start my rehab plan to get me off the medications.  I discussed the side effects with my Pharmacist today and she looked up all my meds in her documentation available (most recent pubs) and she couldn't find any known interactions.  She then told me to try spacing my consumption out so I am taking each medication at a different time at the required interval but with about a 2 hour spacing between them.

Now that I've been home, I looked some stuff up on the "net" and I've found some drug interactions.  I am currently on Topamax and Amitriptyline and have been for quite some time and they can't just take me off of it; it has to be a progressed reduction.

Oxycodone Hydrochloride/Acetaminophen, Oral 



> *What products might interact with this medicine?*
> 
> anticonvulsants such as carbamazepine (Tegretol), primidone (Mysoline), gabapentin (Neurontin), felbamate (Felbatol), lamotrigine (Lamictal), levetiracetam (Keppra), *topiramate (Topamax)*, valproic acid (Depacon, Depakene, Depakote), oxcarbazepine (Trileptal), tiagabine (Gabitril) and phenytoin (Dilantin)
> 
> tricyclic antidepressants such as *amitriptyline*, nortriptyline (Aventyl, Pamelor), imipramine (Tofranil), trazodone (Desyrel), desipramine (Norpramin), and doxepin (Sinequan)


----------



## pardus (Oct 12, 2007)

YES! check with the Dr immediately.

Do you have access to a PDR?


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 12, 2007)

pardus762 said:


> YES! check with the Dr immediately.
> 
> Do you have access to a PDR?



PDR??

We have after a 24hour medical advice line, I called them and talked to a nurse about it.  She recommended talking to my Pharmacist about it but since I already did and didn't get the answers, to go see my Dr.  Since I won't be able to see my Dr right away, and I don't have the symptoms all the time, she said to possibly wait until I have them again and go into Emerg so they can do blood tests while I am having the symptoms.

The symptoms only happen at night, one hour after I take a certain combination of my meds and only last for approx. 20-60 mins.


----------



## pardus (Oct 12, 2007)

Physician's Desk Reference, its a book that contains all you need to know about any drug and its side effects etc...

PDR


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 12, 2007)

Thanks T.  I found what it is, it's the amitriptyline interacting with the endocet.

Triavil Generic ingredients: Amitriptyline hydrochloride with Perphenazine


> *Possible food and drug interactions when taking Triavil*
> 
> Narcotic analgesics such as Percocet



I'm trying to get in to see my Dr. early next week.


----------



## pardus (Oct 12, 2007)

Excellent, glad I could help mate.


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 12, 2007)

Man I hate taking this shit, the sooner I can get off all of it, the better.


----------



## tova (Oct 12, 2007)

Know the feeling - hang in there - and it's always best to do your own research if you can - not all doctors and pharmacists are up to speed on stuff!


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 12, 2007)

tova said:


> Know the feeling - hang in there - and it's always best to do your own research if you can - not all doctors and *pharmacists are up to speed on stuff!*



I know that, and the pharmacist looks at me and goes "this is the newest book, it's 2008".  She didn't seem that bright.

I can deal with it, about an hour after I go to bed I wake up in sweats and have this itching, "pin prick" feeling all over from the waist up.  It lasts about 20 mins if I get a cold compress, if I just try to ignore it; it last up to an hour and then goes away and I fall asleep again.  I'll try taking them at different times until I can see the Dr.


----------



## Gypsy (Oct 12, 2007)

Can't you call the Dr's office and explain the reactions and tell him you don't want to take these all together?  I once was on a couple of meds, figured out what was causing my reaction and called the next day.  I stopped taking them and said find something else, that shit's just not going in my body again.


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 12, 2007)

Gypsy said:


> Can't you call the Dr's office and explain the reactions and tell him you don't want to take these all together?  I once was on a couple of meds, figured out what was causing my reaction and called the next day.  I stopped taking them and said find something else, that shit's just not going in my body again.



It's a mil Dr. and it's not that easy to get a hold of him. ;)  I have a RN that takes care of me and she's going to get in contact with my Dr for me on Monday to see about getting me in to see him.  It's approx. 3 weeks to a month waiting list to get an appointment with him.  I have one with him in 2 weeks, but I booked it a week ago.  The problem with the meds I'm on, is that I've been on them for so long that I can't just stop them; it would do more harm.  It would be easier for him to adjust my morphine script so I don't have to take the endocet any more.  My pain level is dropping so it is not all that far fetched to think about.

The hardest part of all this has been dealing with the military bullshit while having excellent civilian doctors try to fix me.  They don't make it easy on their casualties and I'm surprised I've lasted as long as I have still in uniform through all this.:uhh:

Thank you every one for your concern and help.


----------



## The91Bravo (Oct 12, 2007)

Good luck GD..


----------



## pardus (May 31, 2008)

OH, FYI people, do not eat or ingest in any way grapefruit while on meds!!! it increases the efficacy of the drug to a degree which is uncalculated by the Drs/drug companies for you.

Bad juju.


----------



## Chopstick (May 31, 2008)

pardus762 said:


> OH, FYI people, do not eat or ingest in any way grapefruit while on meds!!! it increases the efficacy of the drug to a degree which is uncalculated by the Drs/drug companies for you.
> 
> Bad juju.


Good advice T.
Oh and when on coumadin..and they tell you dont eat broccoli....DONT!:doh:
Bleeding gums and a trip to the ER for Vitamin K..administered by Residents(that know you well and are still in Highschool)..is not fun.


----------



## tova (May 31, 2008)

Chopstick said:


> Good advice T.
> Oh and when on coumadin..and they tell you dont eat broccoli....DONT!:doh:
> Bleeding gums and a trip to the ER for Vitamin K..administered by Residents(that know you well and are still in Highschool)..is not fun.



I know it's doing it's job but there are times I truly hate being on Coumadin  :uhh:


----------



## WillBrink (Jun 14, 2008)

gdamadg said:


> I know that, and the pharmacist looks at me and goes "this is the newest book, it's 2008".  She didn't seem that bright.
> 
> I can deal with it, about an hour after I go to bed I wake up in sweats and have this itching, "pin prick" feeling all over from the waist up.  It lasts about 20 mins if I get a cold compress, if I just try to ignore it; it last up to an hour and then goes away and I fall asleep again.  I'll try taking them at different times until I can see the Dr.



You only notice this when you combine meds? I'm not a medical doctor, so *no medical advice intended here*, but some people are known to get itching after taking some narcotic analgesics such as Percocet. I believe it's a mild allergic reaction, but if it only happens when you combine the meds, then it may have nothing to do with it. Total WAG on my part. I have heard of others with that reaction to Percs and similar drugs, but for sure *talk to doc*! If he does not seem up to dealing with it, ask for a referral perhaps. BTW, under known non life threatening side effects of this drug :

    * nausea
    * vomiting
    * loss of appetite
    * constipation
    * dry mouth
    * lightheadedness
    * drowsiness
    * flushing
    * sweating
    ** itching*
    * weakness
    * headache
    * mood changes
    * decrease in pupil (dark circle in eye) size
    * red eyes


Here's a list of meds known to interact with that drug:

    * alcohol
    * antianxiety medicines such as alprazolam (Xanax), chlordiazepoxide (Librium), clonazepam (Klonopin), clorazepate (Tranxene), diazepam (Valium), lorazepam (Ativan), triazolam (Halcion), temazepam (Restoril), flurazepam (Dalmane), and oxazepam (Serax)
    * anticholinergic medicines such as benztropine (Cogentin), dicyclomine (Bentyl), atropine sulfate, belladonna, propantheline (Pro-Banthine), methscopolamine (Pamine), l-hyoscyamine (Levsin, Levsinex), amantadine (Symmetrel), procyclidine (Kemadrin), and trihexyphenidyl (Artane)
    * anticonvulsants such as carbamazepine (Tegretol), primidone (Mysoline), gabapentin (Neurontin), felbamate (Felbatol), lamotrigine (Lamictal), levetiracetam (Keppra), topiramate (Topamax), valproic acid (Depacon, Depakene, Depakote), oxcarbazepine (Trileptal), tiagabine (Gabitril) and phenytoin (Dilantin)
    * antihistamines such as diphenhydramine (Benadryl), hydroxyzine (Atarax, Vistaril), and chlorpheniramine (Chlor-Trimeton)
    * antinausea medicines such as prochlorperazine (Compazine), and promethazine (Phenergan)
    * antipsychotic medicines such as chlorpromazine (Thorazine), fluphenazine (Permitil, Prolixin), perphenazine, trifluoperazine (Stelazine), thioridazine, haloperidol (Haldol), clozapine (Clozaril), and olanzapine (Zyprexa)
    * barbiturates such as phenobarbital, butabarbital (Butisol), and pentobarbital (Nembutal)
    * herbs with sedative effects such as kava, St. John's wort, gotu kola, and valerian
    * diflunisal (Dolobid)
    * general anesthetics used during surgery
    * isoniazid (Laniazid)
    * medicines that block or may partially block the effect of other narcotics such as naltrexone (ReVia), buprenorphine (Buprenex, Subutex), and nalbuphine (Nubain)
    * other narcotic analgesics such as codeine, hydrocodone (Vicodin, Lortab), oxycodone (Percocet, Tylox, OxyContin), morphine (MS Contin), propoxyphene (Darvocet N-100), pentazocine (Talwin), meperidine (Demerol), fentanyl (Duragesic patches), methadone (Dolophine), and hydromorphone (Dilaudid)
    * MAO inhibitor antidepressants such as phenelzine (Nardil), tranylcypromine (Parnate), selegiline (Eldepryl), and isocarboxazid (Marplan) (Do not take an MAO inhibitor and this medicine within 14 days of each other.)
    * muscle relaxants such as cyclobenzaprine (Flexeril), carisoprodol (Soma), tizanidine (Zanaflex), methocarbamol (Robaxin), and baclofen (Lioresal)
    * rifampin (Rifadin, Rimactane)
    * sleeping pills such as zolpidem (Ambien), zaleplon (Sonata), and chloral hydrate
    * SSRI antidepressants such as sertraline (Zoloft), fluoxetine (Prozac), citalopram (Celexa), escitalopram (Lexapro), paroxetine (Paxil), venlafaxine (Effexor), and fluvoxamine (Luvox)
    * tricyclic antidepressants such as amitriptyline, nortriptyline (Aventyl, Pamelor), imipramine (Tofranil), trazodone (Desyrel), desipramine (Norpramin), and doxepin (Sinequan)
    * warfarin (Coumadin)
    * zidovudine (Retrovir).


----------



## pardus (Jun 15, 2008)

If you go to google health, there is a section that will tell you all the possible drug interactions when you enter the meds you are on.

http://www.google.com/intl/en/options/

Then go to drug interactions

Also try this site, it may help.


----------



## MADMIKE175 (Jun 16, 2008)

pardus762 said:


> OH, FYI people, do not eat or ingest in any way grapefruit while on meds!!! it increases the efficacy of the drug to a degree which is uncalculated by the Drs/drug companies for you.
> 
> Bad juju.




Hence those 4 hour erections that your boyfriend PB was complaining about? 

Does this little tidbit work with _all_ drugs?


----------



## RackMaster (Jun 16, 2008)

WillBrink said:


> You only notice this when you combine meds?



Yup, just when I combine meds and I just happen to be on 2 other known meds that cause interactions. :uhh:  Thanks for all the info. ;) You may not be a medical professional but you are well informed in the area. 

My Dr is aware of it but right now the possible side effects are minor compared to my other options for pain relief.  I was off the perc's for a while, tried to cope with some thing "lighter" and it didn't do the trick.  So back into "lah lah land" and wait until we figure out another mixed brew. :doh:  He's working on it, discussing my case with a specialist at a pain clinic and when I see him next; either I'm going to the clinic or he'll have suggestions.


And as for PARDUS not only does he chase assholes he is an ASSHOLE!


----------



## WillBrink (Jun 16, 2008)

gdamadg said:


> Yup, just when I combine meds and I just happen to be on 2 other known meds that cause interactions. :uhh:  Thanks for all the info. ;) You may not be a medical professional but you are well informed in the area.



If you run a search for my name here and or on Google, you will see it's the type of thing I have interest in.



gdamadg said:


> My Dr is aware of it but right now the possible side effects are minor compared to my other options for pain relief.



Makes sense. Is he a pain specialist? If not, can you ask for a referral to one? As the name implies, they tend to be most up to date on pain management along with dealing with side effects and other issues with pain meds. BTW, after my last post I recalled my GF will break out in hives from percs, so it's not that uncommon, but again, no idea if that has any relation to your situation/response to these drugs.



gdamadg said:


> I was off the perc's for a while, tried to cope with some thing "lighter" and it didn't do the trick.  So back into "lah lah land" and wait until we figure out another mixed brew. :doh:  He's working on it, discussing my case with a specialist at a pain clinic and when I see him next; either I'm going to the clinic or he'll have suggestions.



Good deal. Sounds like he's on the ball and doing his best to find answers and alternatives. He may come back with some new meds to try, etc for you. Pain management has come a long way in just the past few years, so if you have to use such meds, I guess this is a good time to do it! :)


----------

